# Stator rewiring



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Does any one know if the thin wire can be purchased, so stators,can be rewired if they are shorting out. If the windings are counted and go in the right direction and in the right order, I think it must work.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gregg _
> *Does any one know if the thin wire can be purchased, so stators,can be rewired if they are shorting out. If the windings are counted and go in the right direction and in the right order, I think it must work. *


If you would tell me what it is needed for It will help me answer your question. Really needs to be machine done for amount of wire vs space!

Dean


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Gregg...

I'm sure you can get the wire but I believe Dean is right.
These stators are machine wound and I don't think it would be
possible to wind them that tight by hand. They may also be 
varnished and baked after winding.

You might want to talk to an electric motor repair shop about rewinding it.
After seeing it, they will be able to tell you if it’s practical to hand wind.


----------

